

Ask HN: good book or resources to get my SQL skills to the next level - mickeyben

Hi HN friends,<p>I'm doing web development for about 3 years now (mainly ruby stuff), used SQL all along and before (I was doing C/C++ and sqlite dev). I know basic SQL, joins and all basic SQL querying.
But I'm pretty sure there's tons of post processing code I could write directly in SQL. I mean, I know I can so ... do you have a good book to recommend to get my SQL skills to the next level ?
======
1331
I recommend two authors, listed below with Amazon links to their most famous
books:

C. J. Date [http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Database-Systems-C-
Date/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Database-Systems-C-
Date/dp/0201385902)

Joe Celko [http://www.amazon.com/Joe-Celkos-SQL-Smarties-
Programming/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Joe-Celkos-SQL-Smarties-
Programming/dp/1558605762)

------
briandoll
Database Design for Mere Mortals

[http://www.amazon.com/Database-Design-Mere-Mortals-
Hands/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Database-Design-Mere-Mortals-
Hands/dp/0201694719)

